# Pizza BBB and Home Made Hot Italian Sausage



## zippy12 (Mar 17, 2018)

First pizza






2nd pizza


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Mar 17, 2018)

Those pies look great!  Like!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice.  Tell us how you made them.   Looks like homemade dough?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2018)

Definitely a good looking pizza!
Nice job!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks good Zippy, I take a slice(or two, or three). 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 18, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Nice.  Tell us how you made them.   Looks like homemade dough?



1 1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 cups water
2 cups bread flour
1 cup semolina flour
1tsp salt

combine all ingredients in mixing bowl.  Using hand mixer with dough hooks mix until it comes together.  Kneed on counter and form a ball.  Oil surface of the bowl and put dough inside and cover with saran wrap.  Place in refrigerator for 24hrs or up to 3 days.

When ready to make pizza

Bread Flour top of dough in mixing bowl.  GENTLY turn out onto floured surface and cut into 4 equal pieces.  Flour as needed and form 4 smaller balls (don't smash) flour 4 bowls and place a ball in each and cover with saran wrap.  When doubled in size use 1 for first pizza and put other 3 back into refrigerator to slow the yeast down.

Make a round and place toppings on.  I cook on a pizza stone in the oven at 500F...

Note:  freeze unused dough balls for a later pizza ... the dough thaws and the yeast activates just fine...


----------

